# The new Uber app is actually okay?



## henrygates (Mar 29, 2018)

I've been dreading getting the new Uber app. It just updated on me and...it's not bad.

Best part about it is that night mode WORKS when waiting for a ping. No more bright white screen.

Everything is arranged differently, some better, some meh. Seems a little simpler and more organized. I guess they don't care much about AR and CR because I couldn't find those.

Destination filter is easier to access and is there all the time now (unlike previously where it would only show up randomly). There's a privacy option to not show the earnings amount on the homepage. Going offline is a 2 step process instead of just hitting the top toggle, which is annoying but not the end of the world.

Honestly don't see what all the fuss is about. What horrors am I missing?


----------



## 1.5xorbust (Nov 22, 2017)

Thanks for the input Dara.


----------



## henrygates (Mar 29, 2018)

Relax, have a beer.


----------



## NUBER-LE (Jul 21, 2017)

Dara is that you...........trolling the forum you arse.


----------



## Dan Coogan (Nov 19, 2015)

1. Where is the passenger phone number? With the new app there is no passenger number shown. I use a tablet and prefer to call using my phone. It was better 3 years ago where you had one number for the passenger, and were able to call them that way. 
2. How do I manually change the passenger destination? (They can’t figure it out sometimes, and now when you tap on the address to change it, directions are shown to the current destination).
3. A message keeps popping up asking if I want to modify my trip preferences. I’m logged into XL only, so every now and then Uber is attempting to bet me to change my preference to accept X or Uber Eats. Hey Uber, I’m logged into XL only on purpose... that’s what I want, and why I pressed “save changes.”


----------



## Ubering My Life Away (Jun 11, 2018)

Completed 6 trips, only showing tge fare for one. After 4 hours. Not happy about that, have no idwa where I am for the evening. Used to one or two trips in app like that, with long processing time but 5 trips not showing fares is mildly concerning.


----------



## bpm45 (May 22, 2017)

The new app arrived in Chicago yesterday. It really is a piece of garbage.


----------



## Ubervolk (Sep 8, 2016)

Went to drive Friday August 24, 2018 in the Cleveland Ohio USA area -- new screen shows up when I access the Uber Driver app on my smart phone. Uber gave me the new app without requesting me to download and install it. I drive Uber Eats delivery only currently.

Went online with the new app and shortly got my first delivery request. I accept it and arrive at the restaurant. Noticed: no Pickup bar to swipe when I arrive at the restaurant to pick up the order -- so I don't get paid for the minutes I wait for an order any more? Only bar that shows up is the Start Delivery Bar. I pick up the order and the Start Delivery bar won't respond to my finger swipe -- won't move -- it's frozen. I can't get the delivery address! I turn off the Uber Driver app and reload it. Start Deliver bar still frozen. Have to call UberEats Help for the address. They have me shut down the app. They will cancel the order on their end (it won't count as a cancellation against my rating) and then they tell me to call them when I make the drop off and they will calculate my fare using their own best route/best time algorithm and manually apply the fare to my earnings. They have me wait on hold while they call the customer to get her permission to let them release her direct phone number to me so I can call to announce my arrival and request drop off directions if I need further guidance. Some slight mention is made that this new app is a "Beta" version and others are having problems tonight. Between all the phone calls and holds a delivery of about 4 miles that would normally take 20 minutes from walk in to restaurant to drop off at the customer's home is taking over an hour. I spend another hour and a half uninstalling this troublesome new Uber Driver app, and then downloading and reinstalling what I hope might be a bug-free version of the app from my on-phone Google Play store. However, it seems as if the Play store is overloaded (with others trying to do the same thing?), as nothing downloads to me for over an hour. Once the app finally downloads and installs I find it to be the tried and true prior version that is downloaded. While that is heartening, it is getting close to the time I hav to get back home and that, on top of all the frustration over the non-paid waste of my time in phone calls and download delays, I give up for the night -- completing only the one delivery.

I wanted to Uber again Saturday evening August 25, 2018. I was surprised to see that the tried and true prior version of the a Uber Driver app that I had struggled to download the prior evening had again been replaced by Uber without my permission with the new Uber Driver app. I reasoned a bit with myself and decided to give it another try -- certainly the Uber software wizards the UberEats call center people said were on the case last night had fixed the problem by now.

But, no. Same problem with the very first order I accepted Saturday evening. -- no Pickup bar, a frozen start bar, the need to call UberEats help for customer address and phone, the need to shut down the app and have UberEats manually apply the fare, and the need to waste nearly an hour in phone calls and holds. I again only did the one delivery.

Tonight, Wednesday August 29, 2018. I was going to be smart -- I would uninstall the troublesome Saturday app and download the prior version of the driver app from the Play store while I was at home with reliable WiFi. That way I would have an app on the phone that worked before I got out on the road. But that was not to happen -- what downloads now from the Play store is the new app! I thought I'll give it a try as surely by now Uber has corrected the Beta version.

No, same problem again 4 days later. This time in the phone calls I petitioned UberEats help for some compensation for the 40 minutes I had wasted on top of the 6 paid minutes the delivery took. Amazingly I did receive a $5.00 "promotion(al)" consideration on top of the fare.

The version number that shows on my app is 4.177.10010 after the Wednesday August 29, 2108 download.

What is going on?

Well, it happened again. Thursday afternoon August 30, 2018 through the Google Play store on my phone I uninstalled the prior night's Uber Driver app (version 4.177.10010), downloaded the Uber Driver app again, and installed it. Again, did this at home with my reliable WiFi. Hope was that maybe overnight Uber's wizards had made corrections. One good sign was the newly installed app was now version 4.178.10005. On the strength of that change in version number I again went out on the road and went online and accepted an order. To no avail -- same problem as day 1: no Pickup bar, a frozen start bar, the need to call UberEats help for customer address and phone, the need to shut down the app and have UberEats manually apply the fare, and the need to waste nearly an hour in phone calls and holds. I again only did the one delivery for a manually applied fare of $3.07!!


----------



## Kobayashi Maru (Jun 13, 2018)

Ubervolk said:


> Went to drive Friday August 24, 2018 in the Cleveland Ohio USA area -- new screen shows up when I access the Uber Driver app on my smart phone. Uber gave me the new app without requesting me to download and install it. I drive Uber Eats delivery only currently.
> 
> Went online with the new app and shortly got my first delivery request. I accept it and arrive at the restaurant. Noticed: no Pickup bar to swipe when I arrive at the restaurant to pick up the order -- so I don't get paid for the minutes I wait for an order any more? Only bar that shows up is the Start Delivery Bar. I pick up the order and the Start Delivery bar won't respond to my finger swipe -- won't move -- it's frozen. I can't get the delivery address! I turn off the Uber Driver app and reload it. Start Deliver bar still frozen. Have to call UberEats Help for the address. They have me shut down the app. They will cancel the order on their end (it won't count as a cancellation against my rating) and then they tell me to call them when I make the drop off and they will calculate my fare using their own best route/best time algorithm and manually apply the fare to my earnings. They have me wait on hold while they call the customer to get her permission to let them release her direct phone number to me so I can call to announce my arrival and request drop off directions if I need further guidance. Some slight mention is made that this new app is a "Beta" version and others are having problems tonight. Between all the phone calls and holds a delivery of about 4 miles that would normally take 20 minutes from walk in to restaurant to drop off at the customer's home is taking over an hour. I spend another hour and a half uninstalling this troublesome new Uber Driver app, and then downloading and reinstalling what I hope might be a bug-free version of the app from my on-phone Google Play store. However, it seems as if the Play store is overloaded (with others trying to do the same thing?), as nothing downloads to me for over an hour. Once the app finally downloads and installs I find it to be the tried and true prior version that is downloaded. While that is heartening, it is getting close to the time I hav to get back home and that, on top of all the frustration over the non-paid waste of my time in phone calls and download delays, I give up for the night -- completing only the one delivery.
> 
> ...


Not even CEO Khosrowshahi would attempt to read such a long rambling diatribe.
Get to the point in one paragraph or delete your driver's app and call it a day


----------



## Marco Solo (Oct 5, 2017)

Ubervolk, you should look up the popular definity of insanity: https://quoteinvestigator.com/2017/03/23/same/

Also, recall the words of that ancient Roman sage, W.C. Fields: "If at first you don't succeed, try, try again. Then quit. No use being a damn fool about it."


----------



## Lowdown (Apr 29, 2018)

Why have functionality when you can just put lipstick on a pig?


----------



## Wombat7 (Dec 23, 2016)

Here's my beef: it's a 2 step process to shut off the piece of fecal matter.

Get a Lyft ping, go to shut off Uber, and you have to go to a second screen.

I wonder who the consulted jackass drivers were that signed off on that piece of FM.


----------



## MHR (Jul 23, 2017)

Lowdown said:


> Why have functionality when you can just put lipstick on a pig?


That's the only thing good I saw yesterday. It looks better.

Oh, maybe someone can riddle me this. So, I stream my music from my phone via Bluetooth. Every time I got a ping yesterday it would stop my music. Each time I had to open the music app to get it playing again.

Way above my technological expertise.


----------



## SubiLapp (Feb 14, 2017)

Been using the new app for a week. The nav locks up occasionally on me. Also, this idea of suggesting there's a "high activity area" near here, let us guide you there is odd as they still have the surge cloud (in both orange and now purple-ish). Also, what's with the surge values being an exact address? Does that mean a PAX left there at that rate at some point? They make these changes and then leave us to learn on the fly. Where's the partnership they speak of so often? Also, my # of offers is waaaay off from the norm too.


----------



## dryverjohn (Jun 3, 2018)

My issue with the new app is that it doesn't show surge amounts if I have deliveries only on. I can switch all ride types on, then turn off uberx and grab a surge, but the surge doesn't increase unless uberx is active. You now have to get in the middle of the bubble, turn on everything and then quickly turn off uberx if you are wanting to take a delivery. Also, many times I am in a surge and it doesn't stick. I end up having to turn off the app or reboot the phone to make sure the surge gets applied.


----------



## Uberana (Feb 2, 2016)

Ubering My Life Away said:


> Completed 6 trips, only showing tge fare for one. After 4 hours. Not happy about that, have no idwa where I am for the evening. Used to one or two trips in app like that, with long processing time but 5 trips not showing fares is mildly concerning.


Tap the total, it expands, then swipe left or right. Like Tinder.


----------



## HotUberMess (Feb 25, 2018)

Well.. I dropped my iPhone on the screen and now I'm using a buddy's old Android and SURPRISE I've got the new app.

I do like the night mode but it's not enough to make up for the other issues like.. who is tipping me? Can't tell.

Surge looks cool on screen, but never materializes in real life.

How many clicks do I have to go through to report a rider as having no carseat? Seven? IDK, something ridiculous.

I couldn't see how to call support about a missing trip.. no more little phone call icon in the corner.

Just a general pain in the azz.


----------



## Grand Lake (Feb 27, 2018)

HotUberMess said:


> who is tipping me? Can't tell.


Tap the Today number at the top of the screen. Swipe to Last Trip. Tap on See All Trips. This shows you a list, with check marks for tipped trips. There is absolutely no reason they couldn't show you the amount of the tips in this screen, but they don't; you have to tap on each individual tipped trip to see. So stupid.


----------



## R.Dub (Jul 17, 2018)

MHR said:


> That's the only thing good I saw yesterday. It looks better.
> 
> Oh, maybe someone can riddle me this. So, I stream my music from my phone via Bluetooth. Every time I got a ping yesterday it would stop my music. Each time I had to open the music app to get it playing again.
> 
> Way above my technological expertise.


I have something similar happening with the new app on my iPhone. I also stream music to my car stereo via bluetooth. Whenever I get a ping, the music volume ends up sounding 50% lower. The volume setting hasn't changed at all. It just isn't as loud anymore. I have to force-close the Music app and reopen to get it back to normal volume.


----------

